# Vacuum pressure testers



## AnniesDad (Nov 17, 2022)

I’m thinking of getting a vacuum pressure tester and I see prices all over the place. I have one saw that I suspect case seal to be in question so I’m not looking for a pro shop one for hundreds of dollars. 
Any suggestions on a cheaper one that would be reliable? 
TIA


----------



## Homer6679 (Nov 17, 2022)

Mityvac 8500


----------

